# Help vejichan build a parts guitar! [Megathread]



## vejichan (Feb 28, 2015)

Need some suggestions. Thinking about ordering a custom guitar. I have decided on alder with DiMarzio Titan humbuckers and a maple neck and a maple fingerboard with a floyd rose. Totally should I get a quilted maple top on the alder or not?


----------



## Jammer (Feb 28, 2015)

Depends on how important the look is to you. I prefer alder for body wood but the maple top will add a little brightness which isn't always a bad thing.


----------



## feraledge (Feb 28, 2015)

I have almost all alder bodies with maple necks both bolt on and neck thru. It's a bright combination. The ones with a maple top both add some brightness, but I would definitely not consider it overboard. Basically I wouldn't warn against it in any way, but I would only do it if you like the way maple tops look. I love a good flamed maple and spalted top, so I would say yes.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 28, 2015)

Alder body and maple neck is one of the "standard" wood constructions used for decades. A maple cap will have a marginal impact on your sound, it's really more about aesthetics. It will also make your guitar heavier (not tonally, in kilograms)
Lots of guitars were built that way in the 80es including most superstrats.


----------



## Pav (Feb 28, 2015)

This isn't something we can decide for anyone.  It's entirely up to the OP, how he wants it to look and how much he wants to pay. The tonal difference with and without a maple top won't be super terribly drastic, so don't feel like this detail will make or break how it sounds.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 5, 2015)

what's a good color or finish in a solid alder body with a maple neck and maple board. Most of my guitars have either a quilted top ...but what's a nice color or finish with just a solid alder body? Any suggestions or pics?thanks


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 5, 2015)

Pics of the piece of alder in question?


----------



## Discoqueen (Mar 5, 2015)

It definately is a very subjective thing. Trans black looks good on most things.












Im not positive this is alder (might be ash)





EDIT: I think alder is just one of those woods where since it has such a light color it will take any color well.
Also, hit up google?


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't think you can ever go wrong with blue and maple boards. Just a winning combo


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Mar 5, 2015)

Bright trans orange.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 5, 2015)

Thinking of a burst color...dark green? Any body can share pics?


----------



## electriceye (Mar 6, 2015)

Those are ash bodies pictured above. Alder typically doesn't have grain marks like that. 

Since you're going with a maple neck, can't go wrong with..any color, really.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 6, 2015)

Some cuts of alder are blander than you could possibly imagine and some have those nice ashy grain lines. It depends on lots of things so I'd have to see the body in question before I could offer an opinion...


----------



## vejichan (Mar 21, 2015)

I have an idea of a custom guitar.need someone to help built it. Thanks


----------



## immortalx (Mar 21, 2015)

Check VSK customs, he is a member here!
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-group-buys/281420-vsk-customs-bench-thread.html


----------



## vejichan (Mar 21, 2015)

i'm thinking of alder body.. very heavy and dense alder body.. fender tele style... claro walnut top.. highly figured(maybe a laminate or veneer) i'm interested only in the looks of claro walnut.

two humbuckers
1 volume/5 way switch ..no tone
hipshot stop tail

1 piece quartersawn maple neck/ 24 fret maple fingerboard.

fender style headstock

abalone dot inlays and side dots

1.650 nut width
14 inch radius
similar neck to the ernie ball evh/axis
i need some one to help me find high quality parts etc and find the parts and how to assemble them.


----------



## stevexc (Mar 21, 2015)

If you're down with black walnut, Warmoth should be able to hit most of that. You'll have to get the Hipshot yourself but I believe one of the Fender bridge routs is direct swap. They can definitely do the neck too as far as I remember.

You could also get a Carvin with very close specs.


----------



## immortalx (Mar 21, 2015)

vejichan said:


> i need some one to help me find high quality parts etc and find the parts and how to assemble them.


Sorry, i misunderstood your question and thought you were searching for a luthier to build it.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 24, 2015)

whats the best place to buy 24 fret necks with fender headstocks?
and walnut bodies?
thanks


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 24, 2015)

Warmoth, man.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 24, 2015)

Renkenstein said:


> Warmoth, man.



This. 

They're probably the best all around option when weighing price, quality, and available options considering what you're looking for. 

I highly recommend grabbing stuff from their In Stock Showcase, GREAT value.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey guys. First time warmoth and building a guitar..need suggestions on my build any way to make it better? Also what should I use to finish the neck and body? Since Im saving money ordering the neck and body unfinished...
Should I go with a solid walnut body or walnut top alder back.



vejichan said:


> [Hi thanks for responding back. I did a rough spec. Can you take a look and let me know what you would change to make it better? Again I'm not even sure how and which part is good.
> Thanks


----------



## Berserker (Mar 26, 2015)

Make it better for what? It's your guitar, get the spec you want.

I'd finish it with Tru Oil... pretty fool proof and looks great!


----------



## motomoto (Mar 26, 2015)

^ this

your specs look great for my likings.
From my experience with warmoth, i would have them install all studs though.
Unless you are buying all hardware elsewere.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks. Actually the thing is I had a heavily Modded strat that I modded with all new parts a few years ago but unfortunately the neck broke off..so instead of getting a new neck,,I've decided to get new neck and body and just use all the parts from that guitar.

Ok here is my current spec sheet...I went full blown..anyway what would u change to save costs and money and still have a great sounding,,playing and looking guitar?

also would go with alder back/walnut top or swamp ash back/walnut top or solid walnut body?







Thanks


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 26, 2015)

+1 on the Tru-Oil if you're going to opt to NOT have Warmoth finish it.
Ty does an amazing job on the finishes and after doing them myself, I think it's money well spent, but IF you're going to do it yourself, then Tru-oil is reasonably inexpensive, and it can be as glossy as you want, or as satin-y as you want depending on your treatment.

I tru-oiled my Baritone Tele neck that Ken Warmoth gave me when I worked there. I went somewhere between satin & gloss just by fine/wet sanding and no buffing. Feels nice.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks,,any other changes or things that I need or don't neet ,..trying to save money but at these same time have a great looking and playing guitar


----------



## stevexc (Mar 26, 2015)

I'd cut the finish, no point in paying 180 bucks when you could just finish it yourself.

Also you'd save $175 if you go for a bog-standard Walnut top at some aesthetic loss.


----------



## rockskate4x (Mar 26, 2015)

the only caveat for warmoth 24 fret necks with fender headstocks is that they will have the heel of a 22 fret neck and the highest 2 frets will be on a fretboard overhang, which, depending on your body design, may make the 24th fret quite difficult to reach. However, i can certainly speak to warmoth's quality as my #1 6 string is made with warmoth parts


----------



## vejichan (Mar 26, 2015)

ok updated specs.. keep the suggestions coming especially what i need or dont need or ideas of improvement
also I'm thinking strongly about not getting a floyd on this but doing a stop tail..what's the best stop tail? If I have a stop tail..means no springs no blocks on the back right? Also is the roasted maple Quartersawn? And if I like to have truss rod adjust access to be at the headstock with a fender headstock. Is angle my only option?

Here is updated specs..let me know if you guys have any further suggestions.thanks


----------



## stevexc (Mar 26, 2015)

vejichan said:


> ok updated specs.. keep the suggestions coming especially what i need or dont need or ideas of improvement
> also I'm thinking strongly about not getting a floyd on this but doing a stop tail..what's the best stop tail?



There's really no "best" stoptail. The 2TEK is probably the fanciest that Warmoth offers but pricey. The American Standard Flat Mount is probably the simplest and it's on the cheap end, and will probably be the easiest to adjust and operate. For a Tele-style you can also go with the Gotoh Tele bridge - there's a humbucker version as well as a standard single-coil - which'll give you some of the Tele mojo. It's functionally similar to the Am Std flat bridge but with the metal plate suspending the pickup.



> If I have a stop tail..means no springs no blocks on the back right?


Correct. Just string ferrules.



> Also is the roasted maple Quartersawn?



Most of the ones on the Spotlight are quartersawn, you may have to call Warmoth to confirm when you order. This would very likely be a good idea for you to do regardless.



> And if I like to have truss rod adjust access to be at the headstock with a fender headstock. Is angle my only option?



Vintage Modern construction has the truss adjustment at the nut as well but you can't get a 24-fret neck in that case. There's not a lot of disadvantage to the side-adjustment system they have unless you're modifying the neck bolts.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 26, 2015)

thanks.. if i wanted a 24 fret neck and a fender strat headstock .. which one do you recommend?
also is there a tone difference to the different stop tail versions?
and should i get warmoth to install the studs if i get a floyd?
also r2 or r4? my floyd is from an old esp guitar


----------



## vejichan (Mar 26, 2015)

also if i didn't go with a walnut top and decide to go with either alder or swamp ash

i'm looking at the warmoth finish options for alder and for swamp ash which are some cool dark/black finishes?
i'm think something like in this video
but more dark/black than dark green...like in the video

which is the closest option to this color on alder or swamp ash? which would look the best alder or swamp ash?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nobH7fUuQQM


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 27, 2015)

Considering that you have posted a Tele Body, I'd consider the same specs for a 7/8 Tele body. You won't be able to visually see it as the builder doesn't have it set up for it yet, but you'd be able to fit the 24x24.75 neck on it, their warhead is a fine selection, and you should be fine. 

Here's the link for the 7/8 "T" style. (Can't call it a Tele since it's a different spec, Fender license) Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Custom Body Wizard 

Call Warmoth at 253-845-0403, ask for Spike. He's built several 7/8 guitars and will be very helpful.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 27, 2015)

Stop tail vs. Hard tail... Seems like someone's getting the two names mixed up.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 27, 2015)

I would prefer to stick with the 25.5 scale. 
I just talked to Spike from warmoth..what can I do to make the tele warmoth body be more compatible with a 24 fret fender warmoth neck? Better access to 24? Any further suggestions? Looks like there are problems with access.. Any mods or options?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 27, 2015)

vejichan said:


> I would prefer to stick with the 25.5 scale.
> I just talked to Spike from warmoth..what can I do to make the tele warmoth body be more compatible with a 24 fret fender warmoth neck? Better access to 24? Any further suggestions? Looks like there are problems with access.. Any mods or options?



Not if you're dead set on the 25.5" scale.

If you go the 7/8 "T", you won't have any issues with access.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 27, 2015)

What's the difference ? Shorter scale? Are there pros and cons?


----------



## vejichan (Mar 27, 2015)

How's this spec sound...took your ideas..any problems with 24 fret access?


----------



## vejichan (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 27, 2015)

This is your best option, as I mentioned in response to your PM.

This is the 7/8 "T" style, which gets you 24 frets, full access, and the consistent look of the Tele body style.
It's a 24x24.75, which means, a 24 fret neck at 24 3/4" scale length.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 27, 2015)

What do I lose ? And can it sound g wth a neck pickup at the neck


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 27, 2015)

vejichan said:


> What do I lose ? And can it sound g wth a neck pickup at the neck



with the 7/8, you lose nothing, but 7/8ths of an inch in scale length, that's it. Unless you've been playing for 30+ years as I have (42 yrs to be exact) you'll likely not notice the difference in scale length. In fact, you might find it easier to play.


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 27, 2015)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> with the 7/8, you lose nothing, but 7/8ths of an inch in scale length, that's it. Unless you've been playing for 30+ years as I have (42 yrs to be exact) you'll likely not notice the difference in scale length. In fact, you might find it easier to play.




Well, you do lose string tension. Easier to play leads on a shorter scale, but I find gallops and rapid fire picking a lot easier on a longer scale. I always struggled with tight gallops on 25.5" scale guitars, so I built one that 3/4" longer(26.25") and it solved that problem for me.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 27, 2015)

Here are my updated specs..please let know what is good. If I should change anything


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 28, 2015)

That's pretty much how I'd spec it if I were building one.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 28, 2015)

How are walnut solid bodies? Do they have good attack? Bright? Resonant? Good with a maple neck?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 28, 2015)

vejichan said:


> How are walnut solid bodies? Do they have good attack? Bright? Resonant? Good with a maple neck?



Great combo, bright, resonant, good sustain, great combo.


----------



## Jaha (Mar 28, 2015)

Walnut sound like maple, that woods are very similar


----------



## pondman (Mar 28, 2015)

Walnut looks really handsome the rest is subjective 
Popcorn at the ready.


----------



## Prophetable (Mar 28, 2015)

Pick something you like the looks of. I'm not sold on woods changing tone, but even if they do:


----------



## vejichan (Mar 28, 2015)

2 humbuckers that will goin a walnut solid body with maple neck wither floyd.lwhich will be the best that will make this walnut to be articulate chunky thick ballsy


----------



## MikeDojcsak (Mar 28, 2015)

Dimarzio Tone Zone


----------



## vejichan (Mar 28, 2015)

Air Norton neck? Tone zone bridge?


----------



## frahmans (Mar 28, 2015)

My walnut 8 string has the 57-66 set from emg.


----------



## frahmans (Mar 28, 2015)

my 8 string in my avatar is walnut. it's heavy and dense wood so I had mine chambered. check the weight of the species you want to ise. Walnut is pretty and with a satin or oil finish, it's butter.

Tone wise - it resonates and it cuts with precision.


----------



## jwade (Mar 29, 2015)

Walnut can be absurdly heavy, but can also be very beautiful. I built a Tele copy with a maple neck & walnut body and acoustically, it sounds quite nice, very clear. More relevant (since you'll probably be playing it plugged in almost always anyhow) is how much walnut can weigh. If I use walnut again, I'll be chambering/weight relieving it quite a bit.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 29, 2015)

I have an alder body guitar and maple maple board neck with a Floyd. What pickups you recommend for meaty/ chunky/ thick / ballsy modern metal but articulate punchy too. How is air Norton in neck ? I love that sound in the neck of basswood but how about alder? And bridge?


----------



## wakjob (Mar 29, 2015)

I like the Steve Special and Tone Zone in that wood combo for the bridge.

The Invader is killer also.


----------



## oracles (Mar 29, 2015)

Dominion bridge, gravity storm neck.


----------



## Speedos (Mar 29, 2015)

ceramic warpig set definitely ...have them in my 30" 8 string ran ( walnut body, ovangkol neck), the tone on distortion channel is freakin huge, the cleans are mellow and full


----------



## jerm (Mar 29, 2015)

Dimarzio Super Distortion's or BKP Warpigs.


----------



## jc986 (Mar 29, 2015)

I like the Nazgul in the bridge of my SL2H paired with the Sentient neck. I have tried quite a few pickups in my SL2H and the Nazgul/Sentient combo is by far my favorite. 

I've tried the Invader, Custom, Distortion, Black Winter, Super Distortion, and JB. Nazgul beat them all IMO.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 30, 2015)

I have a Titan bridge and Liquifire neck in my DKMG, which is alder/maple/Floyd equipped and it's a killer set! I've also had a D-Activator bridge in there which was great for all-around heavier sounds and articulation. The Titan does heavy just fine, but is more suited for versatility than the DA

Titan/Liquifire or DA/Air Norton would be good for you  I'm only speaking for pickups that I've owned/tried, so I can't say anything about the Dominion or Nazgul


----------



## mniel8195 (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy divers


----------



## Discoqueen (Mar 30, 2015)

My Carvin 727 is walnut, I like the natural sound. It is very warm to my ears. Warm, but with an eveness. The attack on the guitar is snappy, and and it has lovely amounts of sustain. 
That being said I've not been able to find pickups I like in it. I've tried abaraxes/mules, juggernauts, and ofcourse the stock pickups. I don't know why but I can get a thick bottum end on this guitar when plugged in. It is a very heavy guitar, too.

I always thought the construction/hardware/pickups had more an effect on town than wood, though, so I'll just leave all the above information there for you, but I've only had one walnut guitar and I am not sure what elements contribute to my displeasure with the plugged in sound.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Mar 30, 2015)

Invader is awesome on alder guitars. Crunchy and ballsy! Just set them real low from the strings. Setting them so near the strings causes them to sound muddy.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 30, 2015)

Yea...reasons why I should go with a walnut top


----------



## vejichan (Mar 30, 2015)

Can anybody post any cool darkish. Blackish green burst finish or color that will work well in alder?


----------



## jerm (Mar 30, 2015)

Dimarzio Super Distortions for sure.


----------



## stevexc (Mar 30, 2015)

The only reason to go with a walnut top, particularly a Warmoth one, is because you like the look of it. It's 1/8" thick, even the most die-hard tonewood cultists will agree that if it has ANY effect on your tone it'll be negligible. Warmoth mentions as much on their info page for laminate tops.

I'd recommend reading very carefully through Warmoth's wood page, that'll answer most if not all of the questions you've been asking.


----------



## Peter.F (Mar 30, 2015)

My all walnut Carvin is a heavy beast but it sounds amazing.


----------



## immortalx (Mar 30, 2015)

All I know is that it looks fantastic. I've used it on a couple of my builds and has become my favorite body wood


----------



## ferret (Mar 30, 2015)

Peter.F said:


> My all walnut Carvin is a heavy beast but it sounds amazing.



Same.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 30, 2015)

those with walnut guitars.. can you post up a demo video?
i did a search and mostly acoustic. and the one's i have seen are'nt too good.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 30, 2015)

I've decided not to get another floyd rose. 
What's the best hardtail/stop tail +nut combo for great tuning/tone/stability?
also if i get a stoptail/hardtail.. there are no brass block/springs etc right? more guitar wood.
thanks


----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm building 2 guitars featuring walnut at the moment. They tap nice...that's about all I can vouch for at this time.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 30, 2015)

whoa.. thanks for consolidating my threads.. now any more advice is welcome

my spec of this guitar is 25.5 scale
and the following
Guitar Model: Fender Telecaster
Body Wood: Alder(heavy..5lbs).. 2-Piece
Top: 1/8 highly figured Claro walnut top
Contours: Arm, Heel and Tummy Contours..
Chambering: No Chambering
Input Jack: Side Jack, Black
Back Colour: LP brown back
Body finish: natural clear gloss.
Binding: maple Scraped Binding
Bridge: Hipshot hardtail , chrome 
Hardware Colour: Chrome Hardware
Pickguard: No Pickguard - Rear Route
Control Cover: Black Satin control cover
Neck Wood: roasted Maple(use vintage truss rods...headstock access)
Paint Option: Satin Finish
Tint: No Tint
Fingerboard Wood: roasted Maple fingerboard 24 frets(not too dark)
Radius: 10-14"
Neck Shape: .780-.830
Headstock: Original fender strat style (matching Claro walnut)
Finish: Satin Finish
Nut Width: 1.650"...white Corian nut.
Frets: 24 Frets, Stainless Steel, Jumbo( Dunlop SS 6100 fretwire)
Logo: David abalone logo
Gears: sperzel Locking, Chrome 
Side Dots: Abalone Side Dots
Face Dots: abalone Face Dots
Pickup Selector: 5-Way, 1 500k pot volume, no tone
Neck Pickup: Strat single coil (direct mounted)
Bridge Pickup: Humbucker(direct mounted)
String Gauge: .009-.042
Tuning: E Standard

any advice..seems like i'm settling with a non fender headstock or just less than 25.5 scale which i don't want to do. Maybe some suggestions on any great guitar builders who can make this guitar a reality?
thanks


----------



## JuliusJahn (Mar 30, 2015)

David C, is that you!? Small (internet) world! 

It's going to be a pain to use flamed maple binding with a walnut top unless you're builder is good @ steam bending.

Walnut is a great body wood. VERY resonant and taps like a bell. Can be kinda heavy, but the color is nice and lightens with time.


----------



## stevexc (Mar 31, 2015)

vejichan said:


> any advice..seems like i'm settling with a non fender headstock or just less than 25.5 scale which i don't want to do. Maybe some suggestions on any great guitar builders who can make this guitar a reality?
> thanks



If you don't want to "settle" with a non-Fender headstock AND get a 25.5" scale, you're going to need to go through the Fender custom shop. Of course even they may not have an elegant solution for a 24-fret Tele neck with great 24th-fret access, the shape just isn't conducive to it.

Other than that (excepting Fender licensed parts builders, like Warmoth, Mighty Mite, etc.) you quite frankly won't find a "great" builder who will illegally use Fender's copyrighted headstock shape.

Suhr can do a 24-fret T-style, but upper fret access isn't great. The countouring at the back of the treble bout will help but it still may be a struggle to reach.

You can give Halo a shot, their Classic headstock is somewhat similar to a T-style and I think they'll at least try most things. Bear in mind that just because their customizer doesn't have a certain feature listed (ie. walnut) it doesn't mean they can't do it.

Julius is right about the binding... I don't think you'll find many people willing to do that. 99% of the time maple binding is done when there's a maple top, it's just the edge of the top left unstained.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 31, 2015)

For the price range that you wanna keep, the Warmoth 7/8 "T" style is your best bet, compromising the Tele headstock for the Warhead.

If you want a true 25.5 24 fret "T" style with a true Tele headstock, you're gonna have to let loose some serious $$ for either Fender's Custom Shop, or a one-off hand built from a luthier that isn't on the radar of Fender's attorney's.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 31, 2015)

Ok..now once I get the body and bridge..what parts electronics high quality parts do I need and what do you recommend
I already know iwant DiMarzio tone zone and air Norton pickups what else do I need


----------



## stevexc (Mar 31, 2015)

Pot and switch, pickguard, knobs, jackplate, neck plate (opt), tuners, nut. CTS makes solid pots, you can get mostly everything from Warmoth, Allparts, and/or Stewmac. There's lots of options for tuners with no clear "best". I like Graphtech nuts.


----------



## vejichan (Mar 31, 2015)

stevexc said:


> Pot and switch, pickguard, knobs, jackplate, neck plate (opt), tuners, nut. CTS makes solid pots, you can get mostly everything from Warmoth, Allparts, and/or Stewmac. There's lots of options for tuners with no clear "best". I like Graphtech nuts.



How much would these parts run me?


----------



## vejichan (Apr 8, 2015)

Anybody here own a walnut body and maple neck and maple board,,how is this wood combo? What tones are expected?thanks


----------



## Mike (Apr 8, 2015)

You ask a lot of wood questions man. Honestly if you're a tonewood believer, then these guides are all you need...

Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Wood Descriptions

http://www.jemsite.com/jem/wood.htm


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 8, 2015)

Let me google that for you


----------



## stevexc (Apr 8, 2015)

For all our viewers playing at home, here's how you answer an easy question and look awesome:



Mike said:


> You ask a lot of wood questions man. Honestly if you're a tonewood believer, then these guides are all you need...
> 
> Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Wood Descriptions
> 
> http://www.jemsite.com/jem/wood.htm



And here's how you don't:



UnderTheSign said:


> Let me google that for you


----------



## vejichan (Apr 8, 2015)

Actually I have done research but just wanted to hear from actual owners of that particular wood combo,


----------



## Prophetable (Apr 8, 2015)

I never understood the mentality of discouraging people from asking questions on a discussion forum.


----------

